# 2019/2020 DA Cup Season 05G



## gotothebushes (Sep 29, 2019)

Wanted to start a new thread because I'm trying to understand how this whole DA Cup even works. I see there's a Red Group and a Blue Group but I can't seemed to understand how teams were  actually placed. It can't be based off last seasons results because I see several Blue Teams that should clearly be in the top group and some Red Group teams that should be in the lower bracket. Any answers would be very helpful. Thanks. With the first cup game under the belt I hope all teams came out healthy given its long season to come.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Sep 29, 2019)

Placements were based on club results for all age groups. The exceptions to that look like DAs affiliated with pro teams.


----------



## gotothebushes (Oct 1, 2019)

Soccerfan2 said:


> Placements were based on club results for all age groups. The exceptions to that look like DAs affiliated with pro teams.


 Thanks Soccer Fan. Just seems odd since a lot of teams in the Red Group lost but it doesn't even matter because they're automatically in the top bracket. Maybe I'm not understanding the rules but doesn't seem like top groups have to win.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 1, 2019)

gotothebushes said:


> Thanks Soccer Fan. Just seems odd since a lot of teams in the Red Group lost but it doesn't even matter because they're automatically in the top bracket. Maybe I'm not understanding the rules but doesn't seem like top groups have to win.


Top groups are playing for “ranking” which will in essence effect their placement in the next round


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Oct 1, 2019)

gotothebushes said:


> Thanks Soccer Fan. Just seems odd since a lot of teams in the Red Group lost but it doesn't even matter because they're automatically in the top bracket. Maybe I'm not understanding the rules but doesn't seem like top groups have to win.


Yes I agree. There can be a lot of variation between how one age group team in a club performs vs the other age groups. Therefore if you look at one particular age group (like ours) the matchups don’t always make good sense. My guess is that scheduling is a constraint and helped to drive how this cup structure was set up. All age groups in a club have cup games the same days/places.


----------



## gotothebushes (Oct 1, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Top groups are playing for “ranking” which will in essence effect their placement in the next round


 Kicker thanks for the info. If you're saying top groups are playing for "ranking" than why did some of the top teams didn't play there top players and had players move up in age group and lose? Thats the point I don't understand. They lost but it wasn't a big deal because they knew there in the top bracket. Maybe they didn't know rankings still counts being in the top bracket.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 1, 2019)

gotothebushes said:


> Kicker thanks for the info. If you're saying top groups are playing for "ranking" than why did some of the top teams didn't play there top players and had players move up in age group and lose? Thats the point I don't understand. They lost but it wasn't a big deal because they knew there in the top bracket. Maybe they didn't know rankings still counts being in the top bracket.


I get where you are coming from.....in this case, I don’t think the team you’re referring to is worried about where they end up in the ranking and are doing right by their players and playing them up.


----------



## gotothebushes (Oct 1, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> I get where you are coming from.....in this case, I don’t think the team you’re referring to is worried about where they end up in the ranking and are doing right by their players and playing them up.


I wish that was the case Kicker. DA wants players to play up for development not fill rosters in every age group to stay survive. That's not developing players, lying to players and parents thinking your kid is good enough to play up in which they aren't. Pretty sad.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 2, 2019)

gotothebushes said:


> I wish that was the case Kicker. DA wants players to play up for development not fill rosters in every age group to stay survive. That's not developing players, lying to players and parents thinking your kid is good enough to play up in which they aren't. Pretty sad.


Now I’m confused but ok....the players that played up (that I am referring to) are all YNT players.  LAG does a great job of moving players up where it’s warranted, as do a hand full of others that I know. 
Why do you way it’s DA that wants kids to play up?

In my experience playing up has always been about player development even prior to DA existing.


----------



## Justus (Oct 2, 2019)

gotothebushes said:


> I wish that was the case Kicker. DA wants players to play up for development not fill rosters in every age group to stay survive. That's not developing players, lying to players and parents thinking your kid is good enough to play up in which they aren't. Pretty sad.


Kicker also said, "SoCal Blues is just one big recruiting machine."  South Bay Beach picked up two U17 YNT players this year that used to be studs at the Blues.  Amazing how South Bay Beach is now the recruiting machine.  I go back and read some of the stuff and it's hilarious.  The defenders of the DA.  The truth is South Bay Beach gets to poach now and If I were that club I would seek revenge too   No full rides either at Beach according to Kicker. No promises of position, just clean wholesome "development" to make the team better.  SoCal Youth Soccer at it's finest.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 2, 2019)

Justus said:


> Kicker also said, "SoCal Blues is just one big recruiting machine."  South Bay Beach picked up two U17 YNT players this year that used to be studs at the Blues.  Amazing how South Bay Beach is now the recruiting machine.  I go back and read some of the stuff and it's hilarious.  The defenders of the DA.  The truth is South Bay Beach gets to poach now and If I were that club I would seek revenge too   No full rides either at Beach according to Kicker. No promises of position, just clean wholesome "development" to make the team better.  SoCal Youth Soccer at it's finest.


You know so little yet run your mouth so much......


----------



## Justus (Oct 2, 2019)

gotothebushes said:


> I wish that was the case Kicker. DA wants players to play up for development not fill rosters in every age group to stay survive. That's not developing players, lying to players and parents thinking your kid is good enough to play up in which they aren't. Pretty sad.


Look's like the Quakes 04' team played up for development purposes as well.  Del Sol played all 11 players 90 minutes with zero subs against South Bay Beach to learn what's like to play a game with zero subs.  Very important part of development of young female athletes.


----------



## gotothebushes (Oct 2, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Now I’m confused but ok....the players that played up (that I am referring to) are all YNT players.  LAG does a great job of moving players up where it’s warranted, as do a hand full of others that I know.
> Why do you way it’s DA that wants kids to play up?
> 
> In my experience playing up has always been about player development even prior to DA existing.


Kicker- my apologies I wasn’t taking about LAG players. I totally agree LAG does a great job pulling up kids like it’s meant too. I support that 100%


----------



## gotothebushes (Oct 2, 2019)

Justus said:


> Look's like the Quakes 04' team played up for development purposes as well.  Del Sol played all 11 players 90 minutes with zero subs against South Bay Beach to learn what's like to play a game with zero subs.  Very important part of development of young female athletes.


 Justus- Quake players moved players up because they don’t have enough in there older age group so there trying to fill rosters space. Hell with all the 04’s moving up to 03’s they even brought some 06’s to fill in 04’s and 05’s. Numbers don’t look great over there if you ask me.


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 2, 2019)

Justus said:


> Look's like the Quakes 04' team played up for development purposes as well.  Del Sol played all 11 players 90 minutes with zero subs against South Bay Beach to learn what's like to play a game with zero subs.  Very important part of development of young female athletes.


del Sol just doesn't have many 04 girls. They have some PT listed on their roster...but last weekend those PT players were playing in So Cal for a DPL game. 

The problem I have with DA Cup is that it changes the nature of the winter and spring showcases. Up until now you saw teams have very different sub patterns because of college coaches watching (ie getting the kids exposure). Now with the DA Cup going on during the showcases, teams/clubs have an incentive to try to win vs exposing all the kids to college coaches. 

And yes...I know DA as an organization doesn't have college placement as its goal.


----------



## Justus (Oct 2, 2019)

gotothebushes said:


> Justus- Quake players moved players up because they don’t have enough in there older age group so there trying to fill rosters space. Hell with all the 04’s moving up to 03’s they even brought some 06’s to fill in 04’s and 05’s. Numbers don’t look great over there if you ask me.


@gotothebushes , this is the little that I do know:  Before the USSF South Bay Beach Developmental Academy was formed, OC had Slammers ECNL, West Coast ECNL, Strikers ECNL and SoCal Blues ECNL.  Those four clubs recruited ALL the top players from Beach FC and Legends.  The carrot to move clubs to ECNL was simple.  Better competition and college scouts.  Every year clubs like Beach, Legends and Carlsbad lost good talent at age 13.  USSF Beach South Bay DA is now the top dog recruiting machine.  The carrot is not college though, it's YNT and promises to play up if said recruit comes.  Las Vegas ECNL and NoCal ECNL are the smart ones.  ECNL in the long run is the better league.  My gut tells me this might be the last year of the DA and a couple guys might be the Lastman standing and the other might be kicking themselves


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 2, 2019)

Justus said:


> My gut tells me this might be the last year of the DA and a couple guys might be the Lastman standing and the other might be kicking themselves


This definitely will not be the last year of DA.


----------



## Justus (Oct 2, 2019)

Desert Hound said:


> This definitely will not be the last year of DA.


It's possible though, right?  Where are the leaders?  I appreciate some folks here selling us all how great it is but it's not the case.  This is sad


----------



## gotothebushes (Oct 2, 2019)

Justus said:


> @gotothebushes , this is the little that I do know:  Before the USSF South Bay Beach Developmental Academy was formed, OC had Slammers ECNL, West Coast ECNL, Strikers ECNL and SoCal Blues ECNL.  Those four clubs recruited ALL the top players from Beach FC and Legends.  The carrot to move clubs to ECNL was simple.  Better competition and college scouts.  Every year clubs like Beach, Legends and Carlsbad lost good talent at age 13.  USSF Beach South Bay DA is now the top dog recruiting machine.  The carrot is not college though, it's YNT and promises to play up if said recruit comes.  Las Vegas ECNL and NoCal ECNL are the smart ones.  ECNL in the long run is the better league.  My gut tells me this might be the last year of the DA and a couple guys might be the Lastman standing and the other might be kicking themselves


Both ECNL and DA are both good leagues. They both have decent competition across the board. Choosing a league is a personal choice and all depends on what the player is looking for. I hope both leagues continue to have successful so more girls can have opportunities to get exposure however they fill it. If you lose one league over the other what do you have? You have LESS girls playing soccer, LESS girls developing and you have LESS girls getting exposure. LESS GIRLS- Doesn't sound good. MORE girls playing soccer is a WINNER!!


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 2, 2019)

Desert Hound said:


> This definitely will not be the last year of DA.


Once again the crazy bubbles to the surface.  A SouthBay girl who left Blues when DA started and went to Slammers has moved to Beach and now Beach is a “recruiting machine”.....and DA is in its last year.  The earth is flat and we never landed on the moon.

I just hope his DD has found a good home.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 2, 2019)

It's good to know that I'm the LASTMAN.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 2, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Once again the crazy bubbles to the surface.  A SouthBay girl who left Blues when DA started and went to Slammers has moved to Beach and now Beach is a “recruiting machine”.....and DA is in its last year.  The earth is flat and we never landed on the moon.
> 
> I just hope his DD has found a good home.


You forgot she was at LAGSB prior to Blues. Just sayin...

BTW-How'd that player come up?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 2, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> You forgot she was at LAGSB prior to Blues. Just sayin...
> 
> BTW-How'd that player come up?


Justus trying to get into a battle of wits....


----------



## Justus (Oct 2, 2019)

gotothebushes said:


> Both ECNL and DA are both good leagues. They both have decent competition across the board. Choosing a league is a personal choice and all depends on what the player is looking for. I hope both leagues continue to have successful so more girls can have opportunities to get exposure however they fill it. If you lose one league over the other what do you have? You have LESS girls playing soccer, LESS girls developing and you have LESS girls getting exposure. LESS GIRLS- Doesn't sound good. MORE girls playing soccer is a WINNER!!


So before DA, less girls were playing youth soccer in OC?  Now we have DA, more girls are signing up to play soccer?  If DA went away, girls would just quit playing?  Would they quit because no 25% starts?  Anyway, carry on, I interrupted another thread with my DA hate.  Sorry guys


----------



## Justus (Oct 2, 2019)

I will say it sucks that you guys who are loyal to only the DA can't participate in any GOAT FC games.  Now that should tell you all something right there


----------



## met61 (Oct 2, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Justus trying to get into a battle of wits....


*dimwits....


----------



## MicPaPa (Oct 2, 2019)

met61 said:


> *dimwits....


True.


----------



## gotothebushes (Oct 2, 2019)

gotothebushes said:


> Both ECNL and DA are both good leagues. They both have decent competition across the board. Choosing a league is a personal choice and all depends on what the player is looking for. I hope both leagues continue to have successful so more girls can have opportunities to get exposure however they fill fit. If you lose one league over the other what do you have? You have LESS girls playing soccer, LESS girls developing and you have LESS girls getting exposure. LESS GIRLS- Doesn't sound good. MORE girls playing soccer is a WINNER!!





LASTMAN14 said:


> It's good to know that I'm the LASTMAN.


I got your back Lastman!!


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 2, 2019)

gotothebushes said:


> I got your back Lastman!!


You got a beer?


----------



## gotothebushes (Oct 2, 2019)

Justus said:


> So before DA, less girls were playing youth soccer in OC?  Now we have DA, more girls are signing up to play soccer?  If DA went away, girls would just quit playing?  Would they quit because no 25% starts?  Anyway, carry on, I interrupted another thread with my DA hate.  Sorry guys


 Justus? We all should support both leagues. We all disagree with rules in both leagues. Why try to push one over the other. If you don't think more girls are playing more competitive soccer you because both leagues- then you're not in touch with girls soccer. On ECNL website does it track players playing time?


----------



## gotothebushes (Oct 2, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> You got a beer?


Now Now, you know you're always welcomed to a nice cold one here in Norcal. Cisco- not so sure! lol


----------



## Justus (Oct 2, 2019)

gotothebushes said:


> Justus? We all should support both leagues. We all disagree with rules in both leagues. Why try to push one over the other. If you don't think more girls are playing more competitive soccer you because both leagues- then you're not in touch with girls soccer. On ECNL website does it track players playing time?


The tracking of the girls ware bouts is excellent with the DA.  ECNL I don't see any minute tracking or scoring for that matter.  Some teams keep track of it, some don't I guess.  This is my first official year with ECNL so cut me a little slack on the data.


----------



## gotothebushes (Oct 2, 2019)

Justus said:


> The tracking of the girls ware bouts is excellent with the DA.  ECNL I don't see any minute tracking or scoring for that matter.  Some teams keep track of it, some don't I guess.  This is my first official year with ECNL so cut me a little slack on the data.


@Justus- See! So there's a flaw in ENCL. There's flaws in both leagues. Hope your enjoying your ENCL experience and no I will not cut you any slack. You should have the data readily available since your all in!


----------



## Justus (Oct 2, 2019)

gotothebushes said:


> @Justus- See! So there's a flaw in ENCL. There's flaws in both leagues. Hope your enjoying your ENCL experience and no I will not cut you any slack. You should have the data readily available since your all in!


.
Flaws in both leagues for sure   We should all be happy that we have so much competition to go around.  I'm glad you can't see the stats on ECNL.  That should be private.


----------



## gotothebushes (Oct 2, 2019)

Justus said:


> .
> Flaws in both leagues for sure   We should all be happy that we have so much competition to go around.  I'm glad you can't see the stats on ECNL.  That should be private.


Why should that be private?


----------



## Justus (Oct 2, 2019)

gotothebushes said:


> Why should that be private?


Minutes played and starts is pointless at this young age.  I say just show the score, who scored and assisted and some defensive stats like GK saves.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 2, 2019)

Justus said:


> This is my first official year with ECNL so cut me a little slack on the data.


Didn’t your DD play ECNL with Surf and Blues?


----------



## gotothebushes (Oct 2, 2019)

`


Justus said:


> Minutes played and starts is pointless at this young age.  I say just show the score, who scored and assisted and some defensive stats like GK saves.


If it’s pointless at this age then they show nothing! Not if even the score or goals saved!  If they did that with both leagues would you be happy?


----------



## Justus (Oct 2, 2019)

If it’s pointless at this age then they show nothing! Not if even the score or goals saved!  If they did that with both leagues would you be happy?[/QUOTE]
We happy this season  Some stats are good but non is good too


----------



## gotothebushes (Oct 2, 2019)

Justus said:


> If it’s pointless at this age then they show nothing! Not if even the score or goals saved!  If they did that with both leagues would you be happy?


We happy this season  Some stats are good but non is good too[/QUOTE]

I'm just trying to understand your point! I'm getting the sense that you want everything catered to your needs. Nothings perfect my friend. Just have to adapted or figure out a way to be happy. It's pointless to be frustrated!


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Oct 2, 2019)

gotothebushes said:


> I wish that was the case Kicker. DA wants players to play up for development not fill rosters in every age group to stay survive. That's not developing players, lying to players and parents thinking your kid is good enough to play up in which they aren't. Pretty sad.


I think this is a case where you shouldn't hate the player, you should hate the game. As I understand it, "The Cup" competition is used to select the 16 wild cards in the playoffs that will consist of 32 teams. The first 16 teams that qualify for playoffs are the first and second place finisher in each division. The Cup will end up ranking the top 32 teams in that competition from 1-32. The wildcards will be selected from the Cup rankings and take the top 16 ranked Cup finishers who didn't already qualify by finishing 1st or 2nd in their division. So there's the game. Some clubs might have a really good younger group that will easily finish in the top 2 in their division, so they don't need them to do well in the Cup competition. They could play girls from that team up in age group during the Cup competition to help out an older group that might not otherwise qualify for the playoffs.


----------



## gotothebushes (Oct 2, 2019)

kickingandscreaming said:


> I think this is a case where you shouldn't hate the player, you should hate the game. As I understand it, "The Cup" competition is used to select the 16 wild cards in the playoffs that will consist of 32 teams. The first 16 teams that qualify for playoffs are the first and second place finisher in each division. The Cup will end up ranking the top 32 teams in that competition from 1-32. The wildcards will be selected from the Cup rankings and take the top 16 ranked Cup finishers who didn't already qualify by finishing 1st or 2nd in their division. So there's the game. Some clubs might have a really good younger group that will easily finish in the top 2 in their division, so they don't need them to do well in the Cup competition. They could play girls from that team up in age group during the Cup competition to help out an older group that might not otherwise qualify for the playoffs.


Well said. I was so confused before but like clock work you save the day. Makes perfect sense now. I would help out the older teams if I knew the younger teams was going to advance. Its great development for the younger to play up as well.


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 3, 2019)

Justus said:


> I'm glad you can't see the stats on ECNL. That should be private.


Actually ECNL should have stats like DA. 

One very good reason for stats is that if you are considering playing for a team/coach you can see how she/he generally subs throughout the year. That may be the info you need to determine if that is the place for your DD to play.


----------



## Justus (Oct 3, 2019)

Desert Hound said:


> Actually ECNL should have stats like DA.
> 
> One very good reason for stats is that if you are considering playing for a team/coach you can see how she/he generally subs throughout the year. That may be the info you need to determine if that is the place for your DD to play.


The way you put it, I agree 100%.


----------



## GirlsRule (Oct 3, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Now I’m confused but ok....the players that played up (that I am referring to) are all YNT players.  LAG does a great job of moving players up where it’s warranted, as do a hand full of others that I know.
> Why do you way it’s DA that wants kids to play up?
> 
> In my experience playing up has always been about player development even prior to DA existing.


I’m new. I was just wondering if you had any thoughts about the US Training Center last night for the 2005 age group? And also about the So Cal Players Going to the U-15 Training Camp in Kansas City next week are they all DA Players


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 3, 2019)

GirlsRule said:


> I’m new. I was just wondering if you had any thoughts about the US Training Center last night for the 2005 age group? And also about the So Cal Players Going to the U-15 Training Camp in Kansas City next week are they all DA Players


Sorry...I’m not 100% sure about the ‘05’s.   The last list I saw (for the USTC) did have at least 2 ECNL girls on it.

my overall thoughts are simply Congrats to the kids on that list!!!


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 3, 2019)

GirlsRule said:


> I’m new. I was just wondering if you had any thoughts about the US Training Center last night for the 2005 age group? And also about the So Cal Players Going to the U-15 Training Camp in Kansas City next week are they all DA Players


I was there last night. It was possibly a final look at players with new ones being introduced to the process. My guess for 05 is that a precious few from that training event and the other SoCal regional events will actually go to KC. There will be possibly be players who were not at those events included to the invite list to KC. I’m sure an ECNL player or two will be on that list.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Oct 3, 2019)

GirlsRule said:


> I’m new. I was just wondering if you had any thoughts about the US Training Center last night for the 2005 age group? And also about the So Cal Players Going to the U-15 Training Camp in Kansas City next week are they all DA Players


For Kansas City, 17 girls from California: 
6 from NorCal (2 ECNL, 4 DA)
11 from SoCal (3 ECNL, 8 DA)


----------



## GirlsRule (Oct 3, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Sorry...I’m not 100% sure about the ‘05’s.   The last list I saw (for the USTC) did have at least 2 ECNL girls on it.
> 
> my overall thoughts are simply Congrats to the kids on that list!!!


Thanks so much for responding. I’ve read some of your posts and you seem to have a lot of really positive and informative information. One last question. So the players going to the 2005 Training Camp in Kansas is it a pool of players that the US will make the U-15 National Team? Or is it a pool of players at any time could be called up to play? After the camp the ones who don’t play on the u-15 team are they out in terms of playing in the future


----------



## GirlsRule (Oct 3, 2019)

Soccerfan2 said:


> For Kansas City, 17 girls from California:
> 6 from NorCal (2 ECNL, 4 DA)
> 11 from SoCal (3 ECNL, 8 DA)


Wow that is a lot for California! Congrats to all those girls! What clubs are they from do you know?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 3, 2019)

GirlsRule said:


> Thanks so much for responding. I’ve read some of your posts and you seem to have a lot of really positive and informative information. One last question. So the players going to the 2005 Training Camp in Kansas is it a pool of players that the US will make the U-15 National Team? Or is it a pool of players at any time could be called up to play? After the camp the ones who don’t play on the u-15 team are they out in terms of playing in the future


The players going to KC are in consideration for “call-up” for the next u15 event. Not sure when that is, likely this Spring.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Oct 3, 2019)

GirlsRule said:


> Wow that is a lot for California! Congrats to all those girls! What clubs are they from do you know?


LA Surf
Slammers FC
LA Galaxy
San Diego Surf
Beach
So Cal Blues
Quakes
Placer
Lamorinda
MVLA

US soccer will publish the roster in the next couple days I’d expect.


----------



## surfertwins (Oct 4, 2019)

12 young lady's from SoCal

Real So Cal = 3 one is a goalie
Beach = 2 one is a goalie
LA Galaxy = 1
Blues = 2 one is a goalie
LAFC = 1 just moved from Beach
LA Surf = 1
Surf = 2


----------



## GirlsRule (Oct 4, 2019)

Soccerfan2 said:


> LA Surf
> Slammers FC
> LA Galaxy
> San Diego Surf
> ...


Thanks for the info! If you happen to come across the roster could you let me know the link: Congrats to their Clubs too!


----------



## Soccer310 (Nov 22, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197994237415034881


----------



## Silverlining (Nov 24, 2019)

Justus said:


> @gotothebushes , this is the little that I do know:  Before the USSF South Bay Beach Developmental Academy was formed, OC had Slammers ECNL, West Coast ECNL, Strikers ECNL and SoCal Blues ECNL.  Those four clubs recruited ALL the top players from Beach FC and Legends.  The carrot to move clubs to ECNL was simple.  Better competition and college scouts.  Every year clubs like Beach, Legends and Carlsbad lost good talent at age 13.  USSF Beach South Bay DA is now the top dog recruiting machine.  The carrot is not college though, it's YNT and promises to play up if said recruit comes.  Las Vegas ECNL and NoCal ECNL are the smart ones.  ECNL in the long run is the better league.  My gut tells me this might be the last year of the DA and a couple guys might be the Lastman standing and the other might be kicking themselves


Lots of movement from girls Las Vegas ECNL over to Albion LV DA


----------



## shales1002 (Nov 24, 2019)

Silverlining said:


> Lots of movement from girls Las Vegas ECNL over to Albion LV DA


I wouldn’t consider two players a lot of movement. Lol. But hey if that’s your story....I hope everyone finds their happy.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 24, 2019)

shales1002 said:


> I wouldn’t consider two players a lot of movement. Lol. But hey if that’s your story....I hope everyone finds their happy.


I agree too.  To each his own.  Two leagues to choose from.  I got all worked up for nothing.  Plus, one ECNL player my dd got to play with made YNT and she is a baller.  So I see more movement of US Scouts bringing some of the top goats from ecnl to national team and that is a step in the right direction.


----------



## Silverlining (Nov 24, 2019)

shales1002 said:


> I wouldn’t consider two players a lot of movement. Lol. But hey if that’s your story....I hope everyone finds their happy.


My bad, maybe it was some bad info from a pal there. Had heard some would move prior to ICC, some after. I agree, go where your daughter is happy, it’s the only way to go. But if you’re with ECNL on a DA cup thread, you’re def thinking about it. Happy Sunday


----------



## shales1002 (Nov 24, 2019)

Silverlining said:


> My bad, maybe it was some bad info from a pal there. Had heard some would move prior to ICC, some after. I agree, go where your daughter is happy, it’s the only way to go. But if you’re with ECNL on a DA cup thread, you’re def thinking about it. Happy Sunday


Definitely not thinking about it AT ALL merely responding to a comment. The sky is not falling. No need to hit the panic button. People should always do what they think is best for their DD. If there’s more player movement, I doubt it’s the game changers.


----------



## VegasParent (Nov 25, 2019)

shales1002 said:


> Definitely not thinking about it AT ALL merely responding to a comment. The sky is not falling. No need to hit the panic button. People should always do what they think is best for their DD. If there’s more player movement, I doubt it’s the game changers.


The sky may not be falling for the 04's but there is panic with the 05's over there. You're right that 2 players is not a lot but what is significant is that these were two starters from a team that went to the final four last year. A third was supposed to come (bought uniforms and filled out the paperwork) but your club president personally drove to her house and begged them not to leave. Offered them special treatment that fed the dads ego and convinced them to stay. I think it's panic when that happens and when a club doesn't tell a family that their kid was invited to attend a US Soccer training center.


----------



## shales1002 (Nov 25, 2019)

VegasParent said:


> The sky may not be falling for the 04's but there is panic with the 05's over there. You're right that 2 players is not a lot but what is significant is that these were two starters from a team that went to the final four last year. A third was supposed to come (bought uniforms and filled out the paperwork) but your club president personally drove to her house and begged them not to leave. Offered them special treatment that fed the dads ego and convinced them to stay. I think it's panic when that happens and when a club doesn't tell a family that their kid was invited to attend a US Soccer training center.


I will let you control the narrative as I personally don’t care. But trust me, I know. Unless you lose one of their 4 top players and keepers , they will be okay. As for the US Soccer training center, they directly sends invites to the parent. Club isn’t responsible for sending those out.  They are just notified of who was selected. As of today the 05’s lost one starter. but with anything,  that can always change. There are options in Vegas, and I honestly think that’s a good thing. Just sucks when people blow up the bridge when they could have just walked out the door.


----------



## MarkM (Nov 25, 2019)

shales1002 said:


> I will let you control the narrative as I personally don’t care. But trust me, I know. Unless you lose one of their 4 top players and keepers , they will be okay. As for the US Soccer training center, they directly sends invites to the parent. Club isn’t responsible for sending those out.  They are just notified of who was selected. As of today the 05’s lost one starter. but with anything,  that can always change. There are options in Vegas, and I honestly think that’s a good thing. Just sucks when people blow up the bridge when they could have just walked out the door.


How would US Soccer get email addresses for parents?  Once the kid is in the system, US Soccer may send direct emails.  But first point of contact is almost always through the club - especially if it is a club that has a relationship with US Soccer.


----------



## shales1002 (Nov 25, 2019)

MarkM said:


> How would US Soccer get email addresses for parents?  Once the kid is in the system, US Soccer may send direct emails.  But first point of contact is almost always through the club - especially if it is a club that has a relationship with US Soccer.


The same way they know who the best players in the country are and who they play for at any given moment.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 25, 2019)

shales1002 said:


> I will let you control the narrative as I personally don’t care. But trust me, I know. Unless you lose one of their 4 top players and keepers , they will be okay. As for the US Soccer training center, they directly sends invites to the parent. Club isn’t responsible for sending those out.  They are just notified of who was selected. As of today the 05’s lost one starter. but with anything,  that can always change. There are options in Vegas, and I honestly think that’s a good thing. Just sucks when people blow up the bridge when they could have just walked out the door.





VegasParent said:


> The sky may not be falling for the 04's but there is panic with the 05's over there. You're right that 2 players is not a lot but what is significant is that these were two starters from a team that went to the final four last year. A third was supposed to come (bought uniforms and filled out the paperwork) but your club president personally drove to her house and begged them not to leave. Offered them special treatment that fed the dads ego and convinced them to stay. I think it's panic when that happens and when a club doesn't tell a family that their kid was invited to attend a US Soccer training center.


@shales1002 I told you this would happen.  It's good to have choices.  However, as a business like Albion it's nice to have a few other things the kiddos and parents might want as well.  Plus, HS Soccer is under attack.  We lost two players to DA and were trying to convince a FR to give it all up for school pride.  Horrible, horrible I say.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 25, 2019)

MarkM said:


> How would US Soccer get email addresses for parents?  Once the kid is in the system, US Soccer may send direct emails.  But first point of contact is almost always through the club - especially if it is a club that has a relationship with US Soccer.


Mark is 100% correct.  That's why I bet the Vegas coach doesn't pass on the TC info.  These TC are only used as recruiting stations to get the best players to leave and play in their crazy Euro DA system.  They know who the top GOATs are, trust me.  YNT is all that matters and if your all that they will find you.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Nov 25, 2019)

MarkM said:


> How would US Soccer get email addresses for parents?  Once the kid is in the system, US Soccer may send direct emails.  But first point of contact is almost always through the club - especially if it is a club that has a relationship with US Soccer.


He is correct that emails can come directly from US Soccer. We have had invites come both ways. Invites for the most recent NTC went directly to some attendees who had not previously been invited.


----------



## VegasParent (Nov 26, 2019)

shales1002 said:


> I will let you control the narrative as I personally don’t care. But trust me, I know. Unless you lose one of their 4 top players and keepers , they will be okay. As for the US Soccer training center, they directly sends invites to the parent. Club isn’t responsible for sending those out.  They are just notified of who was selected. As of today the 05’s lost one starter. but with anything,  that can always change. There are options in Vegas, and I honestly think that’s a good thing. Just sucks when people blow up the bridge when they could have just walked out the door.


With the training center invites for the 06's I know that quite a few were not directly sent the invite and were notified by the club. I agree that having options is good. It should make every club in town work harder. I also agree that you should never blow up the bridge because you never know if you will need to cross it again. That applies to players, parents  and coaches.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 26, 2019)

VegasParent said:


> With the training center invites for the 06's I know that quite a few were not directly sent the invite and were notified by the club. I agree that having options is good. It should make every club in town work harder. I also agree that you should never blow up the bridge because you never know if you will need to cross it again. That applies to players, parents  and coaches.


Great insight.  I can tell you 100% all kids 2006 and lower will be contacted from TC to Doc.  Doc send recommendations based on his or her insights.  Some other things come into to pay but I won't go there at this time


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Nov 26, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Great insight.  I can tell you 100% all kids 2006 and lower will be contacted from TC to Doc.  Doc send recommendations based on his or her insights.  Some other things come into to pay but I won't go there at this time


Nope. 06’s at our club got invites directly this time.


----------



## VegasParent (Nov 26, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Great insight.  I can tell you 100% all kids 2006 and lower will be contacted from TC to Doc.  Doc send recommendations based on his or her insights.  Some other things come into to pay but I won't go there at this time


Some of our 06's got direct invites, some did not and were notified by the club.


----------



## Lambchop (Nov 26, 2019)

gotothebushes said:


> Wanted to start a new thread because I'm trying to understand how this whole DA Cup even works. I see there's a Red Group and a Blue Group but I can't seemed to understand how teams were  actually placed. It can't be based off last seasons results because I see several Blue Teams that should clearly be in the top group and some Red Group teams that should be in the lower bracket. Any answers would be very helpful. Thanks. With the first cup game under the belt I hope all teams came out healthy given its long season to come.


Politics.


----------

